# The Battle



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Fish'n partner got a new bait...after she was done with it I decided to toss it...with the reel I had OMG the burn in the forearms...I said no pain no gain third toss...I said FISH-ON...I can't repeat what she said...but a battle pursued...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good Lord!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

yikes


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good grief that is a monster!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

NICE!

.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sawsman said:


> NICE!.


Hello sawman...It was nice...a beast for sure...now you be sure to tell .45 from us two ole gals hug'n hello...matter of fact,I think of both you fellas every now and a'gin:grin:...now make sure you tell .45 hello and a K2 BRO hug to both you fine gents..


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Hello sawman...It was nice...a beast for sure...now you be sure to tell .45 from us two ole gals hug'n hello...matter of fact,I think of both you fellas every now and a'gin:grin:...now make sure you tell .45 hello and a K2 BRO hug to both you fine gents..


PM sent.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Heck of a fish! Congrats!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

middlefork said:


> Heck of a fish! Congrats!


 Too ya and others...thanks for the positive comments...we have taught ourselves so much over the past 10 years on this species...release equipment, terminal tackle along with the OMG baits glides, jerks, topwater, trolling that's another one...knowing the depth is the key for trolling and running said bait...know the dive chart with rods in water or pointing to the water (tip). Rod tips out of water pointing up well good luck on where bait is really running...:mrgreen:

Glad you all enjoyed...we're just two ole gals who love fish'n and season dictates the species we chase...living the good life and soon to be retired and hoping for more adventures...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> I can't repeat what she said.


:mrgreen:

Dam* girl - almost as good as those 15" perch out of Cascade! Very, very nice.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Your fishin' partner needs to be a little more aggressive with the landing net. She could have easily boated that monster a few minutes earlier. Of course maybe she had an ulterior motive after you caught that beast on her bait!

Ha, top of the page!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Pay no heed*

Kay did just fine Kim as I'm sure she always does. Videos don't always show the complete picture and the fish position at all times isn't shown in your video such that us viewers could make a judgement call as to when the fish was positioned favorably for the netting. Good job by both of you.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

WOW! Nice fish and great team work on getting that fish in the boat. What a monster!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy shnikies!

You realize that you are tool cool for me right?

That is a great catch! 8)8)8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> Your fishin' partner needs to be a little more aggressive with the landing net.


Mtnbeer...not our first rodeo with netting Tiger Muskie...being too aggressive has lost fish as the fish doesn't want anything to do with net and bolts and lure hooks catch the net...we've lost some nice fish on being overly aggressive...I lost a 45" plus for my partner on being aggressive on the net...-O,-

Here's a video of what can happen being aggressive when netting a TM not huge but all the same...hooks caught the net.






Just saying Mtnbeer...just saying...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You gals got it together!! Love the background music.:music:


----------

